# Scott Meridian 2 piece vs 4 piece



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The 2 pc Meridian is a little faster than the four, it is 8'10' vs 9' ft. I will sell you my 2 pc Meridian $600 shipped. The slower action rods are more comfortable for me to cast at 62. My go to 10 wt is the Asquith, much slower than the Meridian or Loomis Pro 1 .


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you for the info. I am going to throw the rods this weekend and will get back to you


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I also love the 10 wt asquith. Although slower than the 10 wt 2 piece meridian, it has more balls to it, less weight, more feel and will pick up more line off the water. One day my buddy and I compared the rods directly on the water with the same line and reel - all personal - but we both agreed that we liked the asquith better in almost every way.


----------



## JKGLX (Jan 6, 2017)

JKGLX said:


> Thank you for the info. I am going to throw the rods this weekend and will get back to you


I 


sjrobin said:


> If I were younger/stronger, I would have kept the Meridian two piece 10 wt


unfortunately I did not get around tontrying the meridian this weekend. As soon as I do, I will let you know.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm a big advocate to going a little slower on a 10wt since the line is heavier and it's easier to pick up and blind cast all day long than a faster 10wt, which can wear you out in short order, especially your wrist and forearm. Also for the most part, 10wt flies are generally bigger, heavier flies (even bigger than what you throw on an 11 or 12wt) where you need to open up your loops with them anyways to be more effective in your casts and a slightly softer rod naturally helps with that. People don't realize that a 10wt is one of those rods that requires more blind casting than sight casting. Plus, it travels better on a plane to go to those small tarpon and general big, hard fighting fish destinations where bringing a 10wt, along with an 8wt is a must!

I fished the prototype 2pc 11wt Meridian, sight casting to laid up tarpon in the Glades and tho it felt fast, it also seemed a bit stiff in the 11wt. That's why I recommend the above.

Danny Moody here on this fly board can give you more of a real world comparison of the difference between 2 and 4pc rod.

Ted


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

All true Ted, but I don't blind cast or ask people to, but just carrying a heavier rod in your hand all day is a factor at the end of the day. We use the nine and ten weights on windy days to carry the same red fish flies you would use with a six weight.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Stever, I was mostly referring to the OP with my reply, plus other lurkers. You are a different animal!  Hey wait, I've seen your itty bitty redfish flies you throw.  Why not a fast 8wt with a redfish line, especially since you guys are not casting that far.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Or just go with a t&t ss350 or Exocett 10. Fast. True casting weight, super smooth, great finesse rod yet it’s a 105mm howitzer when you ask it.


----------

